# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  چطور یک چت روم درست کنم؟

## ABZiko

سلام، بنده قصد دارم یک چت روم ساده درست کنم که قراره از Node.js استفاده کنم، حالا می خواستم بدونم می شه راهنمایی کنید که چطور این کار رو کنم؟ یک فیلم از Lynda دانلود کردم ولی روی windows کار می کنه. جریان از چه قراره؟

----------


## cups_of_java

ماژول های بسیاری برای این کار هستن که می تونید با گشتن پیداشون کنید... توی github چندین پروژه فعال چت آماده وجود داره.
در کل اینها بر اساس Websocket و با امکان سازگاری در مرورگر های قدیمی و ماژول socket.io کار می کنن اکثرشون.

----------


## arash691

node.js + expressjs + socket.io تو youtube سرچ کن اموزش داره ... یک کتاب هم هست ولی خیلی حرفه ای اموزش نداده برای شروع خوبه ... Socket.IO Real-time Web Application Development

----------


## ABZiko

ممنون. یک سوال برای استفاده از node.js نیازی به پایگاه داده هست؟

----------


## cups_of_java

> ممنون. یک سوال برای استفاده از node.js نیازی به پایگاه داده هست؟


خیر! اما زبان و پلتفرم برنامه نویسی چه ربطی یه دیتابیس داره!؟ 
شما از هر زیانی استفاده کنید اینکه بخواید دیتاتون رو نگهداری کنید و چه دیتابیسی انتخاب کنید به خودتون مربوطه... 
نود جی اس یک زبان برنامه نویسی هستش.

----------


## ABZiko

مرسی، من برای نگهداری نوشته های کاربران و آواتارشون می خوام از پایگاه داده استفاده کنم به همین منظور پرسیدم.

----------


## cups_of_java

عمومن اون دیتابیس ها مربوط به یک سایت میشه و چت نود جی اس میره میجسبه به همون سایت و از اونا استفاده میکنه. اما اگه نداریش اونا رو و میخوای یک چت کامل با دیتابیس اعضا و ... راه بندازی خب از دیتابیس های مدرن مثل اینا می تونی استفاده کنی:
Redis
MongoDB
Couchbase
Riak
...

----------


## ABZiko

نمی شه بدون دیتابیس استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## cups_of_java

شما خودت گفتی می خوای برای نگهداری اعضا و متن ها و ... دیتابیس داشته باشی... وگرنه می تونی بدون دیتابیس باشی.

----------


## ABZiko

ببخشید یک سوال داشتم، من کد زیر رو توی یک فایل js نوشتم :

console.log("Hi");

حالا نمی دونم چطور اجراش کنم؟

----------


## cups_of_java

اول برو به سایت node.js و بعد نود رو نصب کن...
حالا یک کامند پرامپت باز کن و توش بنویس
node hi.js

----------


## ABZiko

ممنون، فرقی نمی کنه اون فایل .js مون کجاست؟ یا حتما باید توی پوشه node.js باشه؟

----------


## cups_of_java

خوب در این که شکی نیست شما باید بری تو دایرکتوری ای که اون فایل وجود داره... یا اینکه مسیر کاملش رو بدی به کامند node

----------


## ABZiko

ممنون ، من اون فایلم رو اوردم توی پوشه همون node command ، ولی وقتی می نویسم : 
node perform.js می آد پایین و سه نقطه می گذاره و هیچی نمی نویسه.چرا؟

----------


## cups_of_java

نود کامندتون حاصل نصب درست نود جی اس هستش؟
نود میزنید اصلن کار می کنه؟ می ره داخل محیط پرامت ند جی اس؟
یه مشکل ربزی وجود داره که از چشم شما دور مونده...

----------


## ABZiko

ممنون، یک عکس قرار دادم، می شه نگاه بهش یک نگاه بندازید :
2014-08-25_10-45-24.png

----------


## cups_of_java

شما وقتی روی node.exe کلیک میکنید میرین داخل محیط خود نود! و اونجا نباید این کامند رو تایپ کنید دیگه... بلکه باید دستوارت نود رو بنویسد.
شما run ویندوز رو باز کنید و بنویسید cmd بعد یه کامند پرامپت باز میشه. بعد برید به اون مسیر که فایلتون هست و دستوری که گفتم رو اجرا کنید.

----------


## ABZiko

آقا واقغا ممنونم!!!!

----------


## ABZiko

ببخشید دوستان، یک سوال داشتم، برای ورود به قسمت چت کاربران باید یک نام و یک آواتار که با تگ input وارد می شه رو انتخاب کنن و بعدش داخل محیط چت شده و در یک کادر نامشون نوشته بشه. می شه راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## ABZiko

دوستان؟ :لبخند:

----------


## cups_of_java

سوال شما خیلی بازه و راهنمایی خاصی نمیشه کرد. شما کد زدن رو شروع کنید به مشکلی خوردید بپرسید یا اینکه بدید کسی براتون انجام بده.
پروژه های چت موجود توی گیت هاب رو هم ببینید کل ایده دستتون میاد.

----------

